# If Rudy hit the game winning three against USA....



## ROY4MVP (Dec 26, 2007)

:clap: Would you be mad, estatic, have mixed feelings???? If it was me I would be estatic becuase I don't care for team USA that much. What about you guys?


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Pissed off. I like Rudy, but this is our Country. His shot means nothing for us.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

i'd be upset because my country lost. I don't think it matters to me as much as you guys if Rudy plays well or not. 

But Rudy having a good game and hitting the game winner would take the sting off, but i'd still be upset at the loss.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Patriotically, I'd be disappointed, because I know we're more talented team. As a Blazers fan, I'd love the extra publicity and smack talk all this coming year!!!


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Patriotically, I'd be disappointed, because I know we're more talented team. As a Blazers fan, I'd love the extra publicity and smack talk all this coming year!!!


What smack talk are you referring to? Do we live in Spain? 

Lets wait until he hits a winning shot against the Lakers. Then we can smack talk.

Otherwise, one shot means nothing. Country comes first. I am hoping Rudy will have a good game and USA prevails. USA all the way!


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I would be frankly amazed that Spain stayed that close. You'd have to go back to '96 to find a US team that has dominated like this one. I don't think Spain is the team to beat the US. You need nippy guards (like Australia's Patrick Mills) who don't turn the ball over and beefy low post players (like Scola - Pau's too finesse) and you need to play a lot of zone and be good at keeping the pace slow. Spain is more like a poor man's US.

It would be sweet if the US lost because Kobe went 1-20 or something, though.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I root for the Blazers much more then team USA so I'd think it was pretty great if such a scenario played out. I doubt Spain is within 20 come the final possession though.

STOMP


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I root for Spain. I know that is blasphemous for some people in here, but I want Rudy and the underdog to win. And while I love LeBron, I really don't like Kobe and don't want him to win anything. I suppose if Spain takes some big lead and the USA makes a run at it, I could see myself rooting for them to come back. I want Rudy to play well and yes, hit the game winner. That would be cool.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd be disappointed.. But then I'd remember all the Blazer fans who'd be ecstatic over Rudy's shot.. and I'd be further pissed off.

Just being honest. :biggrin:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't know about me, but I bet Nate would be PISSED!!! HE MIGHT BENCH HIM THE WHOLE SEASON!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I don't know about me, but I bet Nate would be PISSED!!! HE MIGHT BENCH HIM THE WHOLE SEASON!


Good, more playing time for Luke Jackson.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't think I'd be pissed, but I'd be upset. I want the USA to win no matter what, I could really care less how good or bad Rudy plays.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

dpc said:


> I don't think I'd be pissed, but I'd be upset. I want the USA to win no matter what, I could really care less how good or bad Rudy plays.


I don't care who wins, but I want Rudy to play well no matter what.

barfo


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

KingSpeed said:


> I root for Spain. I know that is blasphemous for some people in here, but I want Rudy and the underdog to win. And while I love LeBron, I really don't like Kobe and don't want him to win anything. I suppose if Spain takes some big lead and the USA makes a run at it, I could see myself rooting for them to come back. I want Rudy to play well and yes, hit the game winner. That would be cool.


co-sign. well, at least the first two sentences. I would love the impact on global, USA basketball and the NBA if the "Redeem Team" loses. It would truly catapult Hoops into a Global phenomenon as other countries know they can beat the best. 

Plus the hatred Rudy would get in other arenas would just be AWESOME.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

We have no idea how long Rudy will play for the Blazers, He could be traded at the trade dead line for another excellent player. But we would always have to live with another loss in the Olympics in a sport that we freaking invented. Yes I would be PISSED!


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

STOMP said:


> I root for the Blazers much more then team USA so I'd think it was pretty great if such a scenario played out. I doubt Spain is within 20 come the final possession though.
> 
> STOMP


Thank you for summing up and writing down my exact thoughts. 

If I find out that a Blazer hit the game winning shot I'll be psyched. And then I'll be pissed that I didn't record it. And then I'll be psyched that I can watch it on line.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

chairman said:


> But we would always have to live with another loss in the Olympics in a sport that we freaking invented. Yes I would be PISSED!


Naismith was Canadian.

barfo


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

meru said:


> It would be sweet if the US lost because Kobe went 1-20 or something, though.


Hell yes, if Kobe went 1-25 and then Rudy hit the game winning shot in Kobe's face.... and it was all Kobe's fault.. then I'd be fine. Plus it would just make them want it even more in 2012.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Rudy Fernandez is more important than the USA, so I'd be happy if he hit the shot to win the game.

Any player on my favourite team is more important than some abstract notion of a group of random strangers representing a piece of land and hundreds of millions of people who supposedly represent me. 

Now, if Team USA were composed of family and friends, then I'd root against Rudy Fernandez.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

barfo said:


> Naismith was Canadian.
> 
> barfo


I am aware of of that. thanks. It was still springfield Mass not Springfield ONtario.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

ebott said:


> Thank you for summing up and writing down my exact thoughts.
> 
> If I find out that a Blazer hit the game winning shot I'll be psyched. And then I'll be pissed that I didn't record it. And then I'll be psyched that I can watch it on line.


How would you feel if Fernandez hits the winning shot and the next day we trade him to say........the Lakers (along with Raef,Bayless and Travis) for say.....Kobe? Ok that is an extreme, But you all act like he will be a Blazer forever. It could be very short lived.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I'd do that trade!


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I'd do that trade!


So would I, but I would rather do it with him missing the final shot.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i would be so stoked if Rudy hit the game winner. Who cares who wins, I just want Rudy to have a good showing.
Blazers > Team USA Hoops, and it's not even close.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

It would really suck. Sorry Rudy, but USA basketball is more important than you.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

The odds of that happening are roughly equivalent to me winning Powerball. Not worth thinking about, imo.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I'd be pissed, because I want both Rudy and the US to lose. If Rudy shot the winning basket, that would make me mad because his team won. If he missed the winning basket, that would make me mad because our team won. If he shot the winning basket and the roof caved in, killing 20,000 specatators but causing a tie game, I'd be pleased as punch.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

KingSpeed said:


> I root for Spain. I know that is blasphemous for some people in here, but I want Rudy and the underdog to win. And while I love LeBron, I really don't like Kobe and don't want him to win anything. I suppose if Spain takes some big lead and the USA makes a run at it, I could see myself rooting for them to come back. I want Rudy to play well and yes, hit the game winner. That would be cool.


And you are allowed to sing the national anthem basketball games 

I am proud of the USA Basketball team, they are playing with a lot of passion, and are out to prove who's #1 at hoops. With their 3 consecutive losses in major competitions I thought this Olympics would be interesting , but it hasn't been. Team USA has shown how dominant they are when they take things seriously, and made their games predictable again. I hope Rudy scores 35 points and Spain loses by 40.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

If that happened, I wonder if we'd hear Rudy exclaim, "¿Kobe, cómo prueba mi culata?"


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

chairman said:


> But you all act like he will be a Blazer forever. It could be very short lived.


We could all be dead tomorrow. Carpe diem!


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Minstrel said:


> Rudy Fernandez is more important than the USA, so I'd be happy if he hit the shot to win the game.
> 
> Any player on my favourite team is more important than some abstract notion of a group of random strangers representing a piece of land and hundreds of millions of people who supposedly represent me.
> 
> Now, if Team USA were composed of family and friends, then I'd root against Rudy Fernandez.


That's ironic. I could have sworn the Portland Trailblazers is a group of random strangers representing a city of a few million people at most and none of the team members were born or raised in Portland. At least with the USA team, ALL of them were born and raised in the US. They are truly representing a country. I guess when it comes to abstract notion, the USA team is not as abstract as you think.

Oh btw, Rudy is CURRENTLY representing and playing for the Spain team, not the Trailblazers.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

No my friend. He is representing the Blazers. Every time he does something on the court, they mention the 'Zers.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

OntheRocks said:


> Hell yes, if Kobe went 1-25 and then Rudy hit the game winning shot in Kobe's face.... and it was all Kobe's fault.. then I'd be fine. Plus it would just make them want it even more in 2012.


heres guessing we'll be more on board with team USA in 2012...

STOMP


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

meru said:


> I would be frankly amazed that Spain stayed that close. You'd have to go back to '96 to find a US team that has dominated like this one. I don't think Spain is the team to beat the US. You need nippy guards (like Australia's Patrick Mills) who don't turn the ball over and beefy low post players (like Scola - Pau's too finesse) and you need to play a lot of zone and be good at keeping the pace slow. Spain is more like a poor man's US.
> 
> It would be sweet if the US lost because Kobe went 1-20 or something, though.


Do you, or anyone here, think that if this US team played a World team they would lose? Not just individual countries, but every country in the world combines a team to beat this USA team. From what I have seen, if the best players from China, Argentina, Spain, and Greece all came together to make one team, USA still wins.

On this topic, I think it would be sweet if Rudy hit a go ahead three at the half time buzzer, but the US still wins. I say that not as a patriot (read sig), but just cause I dont want to hear the media talk about how the US lost for the next four years.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

I'd like to see a 4th quarter that features a back and forth between Rudy and Lebron....Rudy for 3! / Lebron for the monster jam! / Rudy for another 3! / Lebron for 3, from 40 feet! -

Then, with one second to go in regulation - Rudy hits the three, is fouled (for a 4-point play) ties the game up and sends it to overtime....


Where Lebron scores 14 in OT to win the Gold for USA.



THEN, when Lebron is interviewed immediately following the win - he states, 

"Portland is going to be the elite team in two years - you can forget about me playing in Greece! - you know where I want to be!"

:yay:


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> I'd like to see a 4th quarter that features a back and forth between Rudy and Lebron....Rudy for 3! / Lebron for the monster jam! / Rudy for another 3! / Lebron for 3, from 40 feet! -
> 
> Then, with one second to go in regulation - Rudy hits the three, is fouled (for a 4-point play) ties the game up and sends it to overtime....
> 
> ...


Did your mom splash the cold water on you or did you wake up on your own? LOL


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

Balian said:


> Did your mom splash the cold water on you or did you wake up on your own? LOL




Is this to be humorous?

Guess I need to go back to bed...because I didn't get it?


Hmmm, let me search this forum and see if I can find a meaninful contribution by Balian? Hmmmmm......can't seem to find any?

Help anyone? eace:


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

Balian said:


> That's ironic. I could have sworn the Portland Trailblazers is a group of random strangers representing a city of a few million people at most and none of the team members were born or raised in Portland. At least with the USA team, ALL of them were born and raised in the US. They are truly representing a country. I guess when it comes to abstract notion, the USA team is not as abstract as you think.
> 
> Oh btw, Rudy is CURRENTLY representing and playing for the Spain team, not the Trailblazers.




Did your Mama pull you out of grade school and take you home when English lessons were being taught? hmmmm

PS: Portland doesn't have 1 million people, let alone a "few" million.


You are so "smart" Balian! I'm impressed with your facts - your deep thought process dazzles the mind - _"such an abstract notion, to think the USA team is not as abstract as I thought!"_ WOW. DEEP!

:thinking2:


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> Did your Mama pull you out of grade school and take you home when English lessons were being taught? hmmmm
> 
> PS: Portland doesn't have 1 million people, let alone a "few" million.
> 
> ...


Wow ...someone got his panties in a bunch. I should have a little note to indicate it was a joke next time. 

When I am talking about Portland *AT MOST*, I am talking about the Portland metro area ...IE their main fan base. What ....Beaverton, Gresham, etc don't have fans? Of course the population of the city is only around 600,000. I have lived here close to 30 years.

http://www.pdc.us/bus_serv/facts-quick.asp



> The annualized 2003 population of the Portland metro area is 2,009,350 (projected to be 2.1 million by 2005 and 2.3 million by 2010)


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> I'd like to see a 4th quarter that features a back and forth between Rudy and Lebron....Rudy for 3! / Lebron for the monster jam! / Rudy for another 3! / Lebron for 3, from 40 feet! -
> 
> Then, with one second to go in regulation - Rudy hits the three, is fouled (for a 4-point play) ties the game up and sends it to overtime....
> 
> ...


Haha, that is freakin' awesome man. I like it!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Balian said:


> That's ironic. I could have sworn the Portland Trailblazers is a group of random strangers representing a city of a few million people at most and none of the team members were born or raised in Portland.


It's not ironic. I don't care about the idea that the Blazers "represent Portland." I don't even live in Portland and never have. Sorry, champ.

I just happen to arbitrarily like the Blazers. It's fun to have a rooting interest.



> I guess when it comes to abstract notion, the USA team is not as abstract as you think.


It's very abstract. That group of random strangers represent themselves, not everyone who happens to live in the same, huge region of the Earth as them. Do you really feel they represent you? If one of them rapes someone in China, will that represent you? Or does only their athletic ability represent you?



> Oh btw, Rudy is CURRENTLY representing and playing for the Spain team, not the Trailblazers.


No, he's currently representing nobody except himself. I don't care who he plays for, internationally. And I don't care in any major way that he plays for the Blazers. But his Blazer affiliation gives me some tiny reason to root for him. Arbitrary, as I said, for the sake of fun.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Nate4Prez said:


> Do you, or anyone here, think that if this US team played a World team they would lose? Not just individual countries, but every country in the world combines a team to beat this USA team. From what I have seen, if the best players from China, Argentina, Spain, and Greece all came together to make one team, USA still wins.
> 
> On this topic, I think it would be sweet if Rudy hit a go ahead three at the half time buzzer, but the US still wins. I say that not as a patriot (read sig), but just cause I dont want to hear the media talk about how the US lost for the next four years.


An interesting question:

PG: Steve Nash

SG: Manu Ginobili

SF: Hedo Turkoglu

PF: Dirk Nowitski

C: Yao Ming

Bench: Luol Deng, Pau Gasol, Rudy Fernandez, Jose Calderon, Mickael Pietrus, Peja Stojakovic, Luis Scola, Yi Jianlian, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Mehmet Okur, Andrew Bogut

I know that's 16 players but I did it off the top of my head. Marko Jaric, Sasha Vujacic and Sasha Pavlovic could have also made the list.

Does anyone else care to give it a shot so I can see how wrong I am?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

maxiep said:


> An interesting question:
> 
> PG: Steve Nash
> 
> ...


Nice, Maxie. 

At this point, though, I might be inclined to insert Tony Parker ahead of Nash.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I hope Rudy has a great game... puts up 25pts, 8rbs, 5assts... but he wont be hitting any game winning shots because the US TEAM is gonna beat Spain by 23.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think thats a really nice team... I'd do...

PG - Nash (Canada)| Parker (France)
SG - Ginobili (Argentina)| Raja Bell (Virgin Islands)/Ben Gordon (England) {Depends if you want Off. or Def.}
SF - Deng (England)| Turkoglu (Turkey)
PF - Nowitski (Germany)| Scola (Argentina)
C - Ming (China)| Pau Gasol (Spain)

Jose Calderon, Rudy Fernandez (just cuz i'm bias), Mehmet Okur, Leandro Barbosa, Nene, Andre Kirilenko, Peja Stojakovic, Andrew Bogut, Andres Biedrins all in consideration.

I think that team would challenge any US team **If you are playing international rules**.

edit - I didn't count Tim Duncan, but you can use him I suppose.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

maxiep said:


> An interesting question:
> 
> PG: Steve Nash
> 
> ...


I think you made a good list (though Parker should be on the roster), but I'd definitely start Deng ahead of Turkoglu. Deng is a much more well-rounded player and an equivalent scorer to Turkoglu.

It would be tempting to put Nowitzki at small forward and Pau Gasol as the starting power forward from a pure talent perspective, but that would put the international team at too great an athleticism deficit, as Nowitzki couldn't keep up with any of the US swingmen.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Minstrel said:


> It's not ironic. I don't care about the idea that the Blazers "represent Portland." I don't even live in Portland and never have. Sorry, champ.
> 
> I just happen to arbitrarily like the Blazers. It's fun to have a rooting interest.
> 
> ...


Arbitrary this, arbitrary that says the guy who railed against an abstract notion of patriotism. LOL okay. You go ahead and root for the Blazers and I go ahead and root for the USA tomorrow. Oops, the Blazers are not playing tomorrow. You are out of luck.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Balian said:


> Arbitrary this, arbitrary that says the guy who railed against an abstract notion of patriotism.


That's not contradictory. Being arbitrary for the fun of sports rooting is a bit different from being arbitrary in how one defines one's self.

Also, I didn't "rail" against anything. I simply said the US basketball team doesn't represent me. You're the one who seems upset by that.



> You go ahead and root for the Blazers and I go ahead and root for the USA tomorrow. Oops, the Blazers are not playing tomorrow. You are out of luck.


How so? I won't be rooting for either team. I'll just be watching for the entertainment value of really good basketball players playing basketball. If the US wins, that won't be any comment on me. And if they lose, that also won't say anything about me.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

So is the game actually going to be on comcast at 11:30pm? or am I going to have to watch it online?


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Minstrel said:


> That's not contradictory. Being arbitrary for the fun of sports rooting is a bit different from being arbitrary in how one defines one's self.
> 
> Also, I didn't "rail" against anything. I simply said the US basketball team doesn't represent me. You're the one who seems upset by that.
> 
> ...


Did I mention it was contradictory? The contradiction is in your head, if anywhere. You brought up the point about rooting for the USA team is an abstract notion. I was simply pointing out it was no more abstract than rooting for the Blazers. Abstract, arbitrary ...whatever terms you want to use, your rationalization was rather bogus.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Balian said:


> I was simply pointing out it was no more abstract than rooting for the Blazers.


And I never disputed that. That's what you don't seem to understand, guy. I said it was arbitrary from my first response to you (except, I noted that it had nothing to do with me believing the Blazers represent Portland).

Arbitrariness is no crime. Acting like that arbitrariness, when it comes to patriotism, is actually a virtue, is silly.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Minstrel said:


> And I never disputed that. That's what you don't seem to understand, guy. I said it was arbitrary from my first response to you (except, I noted that it had nothing to do with me believing the Blazers represent Portland).
> 
> Arbitrariness is no crime. Acting like that arbitrariness, when it comes to patriotism, is actually a virtue, is silly.


Excuse me for being clueless. I won't let the "Portland" in Portland Trailblazers distract me next time. I won't let the location of the Rose Garden distract me next time. Thank God you set me straight. Now I can root for the Timbuktu Trailblazers.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> I think you made a good list (though Parker should be on the roster), but I'd definitely start Deng ahead of Turkoglu. Deng is a much more well-rounded player and an equivalent scorer to Turkoglu.
> 
> It would be tempting to put Nowitzki at small forward and Pau Gasol as the starting power forward from a pure talent perspective, but that would put the international team at too great an athleticism deficit, as Nowitzki couldn't keep up with any of the US swingmen.


Tony Parker! D'oh!


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summe...columnist=sheridan_chris&page=USAimage-080823

Man these guys are so horrible. I'm ashamed they are representing the USA. 

GO RUDY!!!! BEAT TEAM USA!!!!!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Balian said:


> Excuse me for being clueless. I won't let the "Portland" in Portland Trailblazers distract me next time. I won't let the location of the Rose Garden distract me next time. Thank God you set me straight. Now I can root for the Timbuktu Trailblazers.


If you can't discern the difference between physical location and representation, I can't help you.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I would be disappointed.

I root for the Blazers. I don't root for the players that are on the team. I want Rudy to stay healthy and not make a fool of himself, but beyond that? I don't give a rip, because it won't influence the team that I root for in the NBA.

If he hits a game winner against the team that I root for in the Olympics? I will be disappointed. And shocked. Maybe more shocked than disappointed, actually.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I would be disappointed.
> 
> I root for the Blazers. I don't root for the players that are on the team. I want Rudy to stay healthy and not make a fool of himself, but beyond that? I don't give a rip, because it won't influence the team that I root for in the NBA.
> 
> ...


So by your logic, you didn't root for Roy or Drexler when they played in the All-Star game, because technically, they weren't playing for the Blazers?!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> So by your logic, you didn't root for Roy or Drexler when they played in the All-Star game, because technically, they weren't playing for the Blazers?!


Nope I really didn't care, other than them not getting hurt. I don't identify with ANY player in the NBA, and I don't take their success or failure as any big deal. I don't need recognition for the team or the players... the only thing that matters in the end is wins and losses as a team.

Am I excited that the Blazers have the probable RotY and a couple other potential all-stars? Sure. But not because they will be on the all-star team, but because they will probably be good enough to help the team win again.

Ed O.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Growing up in N.E Portland my whole life, it was impossible as a kid to not form a connection or bond with the Blazers. Clyde, Jerome and TP? They were like family. I'm starting to get that same feeling with this bunch. I don't know how you CAN'T take their success or failure as a big deal.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

sabas4mvp said:


> So is the game actually going to be on comcast at 11:30pm? or am I going to have to watch it online?


Regardless of what that one link said, I can't believe that NBC would tape delay the game to 2:30am. Outside of Phelps this will probably be one of the biggest events in the olympics. It makes no sense at all for NBC to tape delay it in order to get worse ratings. If it is delayed, someone should lose their job. I would plan on 11:30pm.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Don't plan on it brother! 2:30 AM!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Don't plan on it brother! 2:30 AM!


I think you're wrong. It should be live.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm watching NBC right now and they said it will be live, 2:30 ET, 11:30 PT.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

We will see my friend!


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

If Rudy hit the game winning shot he might be wise bring a cupple body gaurds when he comes over to the U.S.A.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm actually rooting for Spain right now. It's facinating how the can hang with a bunch of NBA all-stars. I wonder if NBA players are really as "dominant" as most Americans think they are.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

You mean like... play some international all-star teams with their rules (wider paint, backcourt violation, dangerous foul or whatever it was) and average 30 point victories?


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit watching Nate and Kobe have that long embrace after the victory.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> I'm actually rooting for Spain right now. It's facinating how the can hang with a bunch of NBA all-stars. I wonder if NBA players are really as "dominant" as most Americans think they are.


Yeah, I know. Maybe they can, like, go undefeated with all double digit wins _en route_ to a gold medal in men's basketball to prove they're the best.

Maybe.

Ed O.


----------

